# Post-Rock/Post-Rock Sharing Thread



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Does anyone else loves these type of music or is curious about it?

Share the bands your know and ask for bands to get to know it.

What is post-rock? | PostRockXchange.com - post rock music, post-rock radio, postrock videos, bands and torrents.


----------



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

okay then I have to start 


some pretty unknown stuff: 





it's music entirely made by one guy from Trinidad, I think he will soon release an album 
(hopefully atleast)


aaand what I've been hearing recently:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

RedForest said:


> okay then I have to start
> 
> 
> some pretty unknown stuff:
> ...




Ah, Tides of Nebula, I really like that band.

I never had listen to So Above So Below before but I like what I hear so I'll get my hands on more of their songs once they have that album out.



My turn.






muddy on sabukan is a band formed a group of Japanese college students. It's a mixture between Math Rock and Post-Rock, but I quite enjoy it.






envy is another Japanese band, which is quite influential in the Japanese Metalcore scene according to what they say, however I like them for their mixture between Post-Rock and Post-Metal with the growls. I know that there a lot of bands doing that but none does it quite like envy.






One of my favourite bands of all time.


----------



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

@AyaSullivan: nice and weird stuff!
thanks for the share, didnt know any of them
and the first 2 being Japanese make them more awesome :3

also I just realized Cloudkicker is another project from the "B.M. Sharp" guy, pretty cool ^^


btw, I'm at the lookout for post rock music with vocals (preferably no screams), 
in the style of Ef:





or We Made God (the clean vocals) maybe:





do you know something?
(btw if you dont know We Made God - its a pretty cool post metal/hardcore influenced(?) band,
one of my favorites ^^)


----------



## coquelicot (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

RedForest said:


> @_AyaSullivan_: nice and weird stuff!
> thanks for the share, didnt know any of them
> and the first 2 being Japanese make them more awesome :3
> 
> ...


I know We Made God! I have to download their songs again, I used to have them on my old PC.


----------



## Sedna90377 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Sedna90377 said:


>


----------



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

oh yeah, classics.


----------



## Ashneversleeps (May 28, 2011)

Japanese band, Mono. Some of my absolute favourite usage of soft-loud dynamics in music.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Ashcancowgirl said:


> Japanese band, Mono. Some of my absolute favourite usage of soft-loud dynamics in music.


I love Mono.


----------



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

AyaSullivan said:


> I love Mono.


especially live.

I'm getting goose bumps thinking back. it was magical :3


on other news: Caspian has a new album coming out and apparently its pretty good too: Stream the Best Post-Rock Album of 2012: Caspian's 'Waking Season' | SPIN | SPIN Mix | Premieres


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

RedForest said:


> especially live.
> 
> I'm getting goose bumps thinking back. it was magical :3
> 
> ...



Did you ever saw a Post-Rock band live? I'm still trying.

I don't think I ever tried Caspian...


----------



## Lemmy Caution (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm surprised no one mentioned Mogwai.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Lemmy Caution said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned Mogwai.



Mogwai is the Post-Rock band everyone knows. I've found a lot of people who knew Mogwai but had no idea about Post-Rock.

Kwoon *O*


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Endless Sorcerer said:


>


That was epic. There should more Post-Rock versions of video game music.


----------



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

AyaSullivan said:


> Did you ever saw a Post-Rock band live? I'm still trying.
> 
> I don't think I ever tried Caspian...


yeah quite a few,

saw Mono, Red Sparowes (2 times already), Caspian, If These Trees Could Talk, This Will Destroy You, Gifts From Enola, Russian Circles, Isis, Rosetta, lots of less known bands...

I try to see every Postrock/Postmetal band who plays in my city, did miss some though
(missed God Is An Astronaut twice! =( )

except very well know ones like Mogwai or Sigur Ros,
too expensive and too crowded, also Im not that into them anyway

I actually only know a few songs of Mogwai and they aren't that spectacular in my opinion :/


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

RedForest said:


> yeah quite a few,
> 
> saw Mono, Red Sparowes (2 times already), Caspian, If These Trees Could Talk, This Will Destroy You, Gifts From Enola, Russian Circles, Isis, Rosetta, lots of less known bands...
> 
> ...



HDAKHDOIHDOlgQUDKGUKFAYdfqyfdUDQÇ:G;DFQIUFF:LFIYID

I wanna be you D:

They do come sometimes to my country but it's far from me so I missed GIAA twice, Russian Circles and Mogwai. It annoys me a lot. I love it.

I like Sigur Rós, I own 2 of their CDS (and one by Explosions in the Sky), but I never saw them live and yes it would be too expensive. Mogwai is okay.


----------



## Ashneversleeps (May 28, 2011)

Speaking of Isis, who just so happen to be incredible, I hope it's okay to venture a little beyond post-rock and foray into what can broadly be considered post-metal a little.

Agalloch:





The legendary Neurosis:


----------



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

ohh yeah, post metal is cool too






oh, also one of my all-time favorites:






oh..... also I need to post now my favorite Agalloch song of course :3


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

Yndi Halda





65daysofstatic





Constants





Valley of the Giants





As I Watch You From Afar





<3 <3 Post-Rock! <3 <3


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Pyroscope said:


> Yndi Halda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to find another lover <3


----------

